# week 1, any unexpected results.



## Myleftfoot (Sep 8, 2016)

Based on the "pre-season" games any of the first week results surprised?


----------



## Toe poke (Sep 9, 2016)

Is there a website or link to follow the beginning of the DA league??


----------



## Gray Balz (Sep 9, 2016)

www.ussoccerda.com


----------

